# Kitty 600XTR snowmobile clutching question



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Not sure is anyone is familiar with these, but I'll try anyway.

1999 or 2000 (sorry, not my sled) 600 XTR. Just purchased and have know idea about anything when it comes to sleds.

Clutch engages at 5000 RPM, is that normal? 

Seems like not much throttle left (redlines at about 8000) and she goes fine, but just does not feel right taking off.


----------

